# On Demand Discussion: LOGO (Channel 1263)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1263, LOGO On Demand. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement. 

Ready, Set, Go!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Cant wait to see what they add. Would be great to see an new season of Noah;s Arc, would also like to see the click list on here and some movies.


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

I just got it this morning here in Arkansas but didnt have time to really play with it (why couldn't i have been a trust fund baby and not have to work?) 
I hope to see lots of the movies and shows like Rick and Steve on there! BTW whatever happend to that Can't get a date show?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

lukep10 said:


> I just got it this morning here in Arkansas but didnt have time to really play with it (why couldn't i have been a trust fund baby and not have to work?)
> I hope to see lots of the movies and shows like Rick and Steve on there! BTW whatever happend to that Can't get a date show?


Cool. I'm happy to see logo has dod


----------



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

djzack67 said:


> Cool. I'm happy to see logo has dod


Glad to see LOGO on Demand as well.

More Noah's Arc and Rick and Steve please!

Thx


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I heard a rumor that Noahs Arc was canceled. Would be a shame because it was the best show on LOGO. Will still like to see it on demand as well as QAF. Hope to see Logo get a replacement seris like Noah's Arc.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

(I'm very new to On Demand, so forgive me for the newbie question, although I imagine any customer new to On Demand would be equally confused.)

What do the numbers mean? Why does "Bad Girls" say "305" but "In The Blood" doesn't have a number?

I find the numbers confusing and unnecessary.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

(I'm new to On Demand, so a lot of this feedback may apply to all "channels".)

LEFT MENU:

What's "Music"? I expected to find either some streaming music like XM, or NewNowNext Music (like the 1-hour music video show), but instead it looks like just four individual music videos. If it's "Music Videos" it should say that.

I also don't understand the difference between "More" and "More VOD", and I don't understand what either of them do.

"More" is really totally confusing and doesn't seem to offer anything but a more complicated way to do the same thing as "All" right above it.

"More VOD" is equally redundant. It just shows a list of VOD "channels". It seems silly to have two different, inconsistent ways to view that list. Why isn't it just a link "back to Guide"? Frankly, I find it confusing that On Demand "channels" are listed in the Guide in the first place, but if they're going to go that route, don't confuse things by have yet another, different list as well!

A more sensible menu for the Logo On Demand menu would be:

- Series
- Movies
- Specials
- Music Videos
- All
- back to Guide


TOP PICKS:

It's not immediately clear that "Top Picks" is promoting individual episodes and not whole series. I guess that's what the numbers are supposed to indicate, but that took me forever to figure out, because I never see or know episode numbers. Episode names would make it much clearer what's going on and which episode it is.

It's bad that there are no episode names in the Top Picks graphic banner area, but inexcusable that they're not in the big text box at the top when you highlight that box, and really super puzzling that there are no episode names even when you go to the full screen for that episode.

Why isn't there some kind of link to other episodes? If I go to the Top Pick for Rick & Steve - which at the moment is episode 101 - it seems there should be a link to the other episodes, such as 102, (which is also available.)


SHOW NAVIGATION:

When I choose "Series", I expect to see a list of series, not a list of each episode of each series. I think it should nest/group episodes of each series into folders that can be expanded without loading a new screen, just like it does for My Playlist.

Also on the Series screen, it's not immediately clear how to leave that screen and get back to the main Logo screen. It might be clearer if there were one of those little left arrows next to the word "Series". I like those little arrows, BTW. They remind me of TiVo. They're very helpful visual cues.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

rbrome said:


> (I'm very new to On Demand, so forgive me for the newbie question, although I imagine any customer new to On Demand would be equally confused.)
> 
> What do the numbers mean? Why does "Bad Girls" say "305" but "In The Blood" doesn't have a number?
> 
> I find the numbers confusing and unnecessary.


I guess they are episode numbers. I don't like that. In fact, it's useless and confusing.

I like how Adult Swim (ch 1886) does Top Picks, where the graphic part contains the show logo in easily readable text, and the text line at the bottom is the episode name. That's much, much better.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bad Menu's or not. I think the big picture is that here we have programming avaiable 24/7 for our comunity.


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

djzack67 said:


> Bad Menu's or not. I think the big picture is that here we have programming avaiable 24/7 for our comunity.


gAMEN! lol 
I spoke to Logo PR folks last night and there will be more content comming soon series and movies. I should have asked about Noah's Arc and if it was cancled or not. I also happend to speak to them about HD and they do not have a time table for their HD feed as of yet.  the message they seem to want to convey is "hey give us a little bit of time we're a brand new channel"


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Will be great to see movies on the on demand channel. I also hope to see more seris like Noah's Arc. I have heard a rumor that Noah's Arc will be a movie and that the show will not be back. It is a shame because this was the best show on logo. I can only hope they will bring something like it to replace it. It is great to see logo is ondemand though.


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

How many gay DBSers do you think are out here on the boards? I thought this post would bring us out of the wood work ya know?


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

lukep10 said:


> How many gay DBSers do you think are out here on the boards? I thought this post would bring us out of the wood work ya know?


I'm sure there are many, some are just not out, or are aware of the programming.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

It would be nice to see LOGO DOD add some more of the special Saturday series content. Like Kevin Smith's Movie - Gay Bar. Missed the 1st time around and heard it was a great show. And a few more of the videos from the Click List would rock.


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

You know I'm not really digging having commercials in the shows on dod from LOGO and i'm not seeing this on the other DOD channels is anyone else?


----------



## curbside (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm here. I'm out. I don't watch LOGO a whole lot but do enjoy some of the movies they have to offer. I'll have to take a look at their on demand offerings.


----------

